# Cleaning up the wiki?



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

Who is in charge of looking over the wiki? Is there anyone in charge of it? If not, someone needs to be. I am fairly new to this forum and I have noticed that the wiki is not being updated with the times and it is not being reviewed for errors. People are not really contributing to it and I with the very little that I know have started some wiki pages that should have been up years ago. Like the "List of EV Parts" and "Basic DC EV Steps". I have also contributed to a few other pages, because they needed updating, like "DC Motor Selection". I know that there is still a lot more that needs to be updated, changed, removed, etc. I would like to build an EV myself, but for people like myself with very little knowledge about it, the wiki is not updated enough and it is difficult for people to scroll through thousands of different threads on the forum.


----------

